# wobbly blade?



## TileWizard (Jan 14, 2011)

Blade was working great now when I touch it spins like a wet noodle. Can't think of what brand it is. Any ideas what might cause this


----------



## TileWizard (Jan 14, 2011)

P.s. its on a dewalt saw


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Does the blade have a knock-out for a larger arbor that's loosened up?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Angus's guess is what I would check, but the blade flange should be large enough that it is holding more than the knock out. Have you removed the blade and reset to see if this helps? A little more info would be helpful. Also got a video?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Yeah, can you wiggle the drive shaft with the blade off? I hope not.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Yeah, can you wiggle the drive shaft with the blade off? I hope not.


There will be an associated crunching sound of that's the case, before it was shut off. Maybe he interrupted someone that was loosening his blade to steal it?


----------



## TileWizard (Jan 14, 2011)

hmm it seems that it has fixed it self by the end of the day. i think it might have something to with me using hot water maybe? cause of the cold weather i heated up my saw water with a bucket heater then poured it in the saw. so later in the day when the water was cold again it didnt wobble at all.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

actually a WISE tip in cold weather for saws. is a slight solution of anti freeze in the water. It helps reduce friction on the blade in cold water as well. Sounds also as if he is using a dewalt wet saw. but i would check the arbor nut like angus said as well:thumbsup:


----------



## TileWizard (Jan 14, 2011)

opiethetileman said:


> actually a WISE tip in cold weather for saws. is a slight solution of anti freeze in the water. It helps reduce friction on the blade in cold water as well. Sounds also as if he is using a dewalt wet saw. but i would check the arbor nut like angus said as well:thumbsup:


 
i checked the arbor, everything was nice and tight

i've heard about puttign a little anti freeze in the water. makes me a little nervous about a few things like; mud sticking to it ok, and it possibly staining natural stone


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

i was told it helps the diamonds on the wheel from like a HUGE cold start like a vechicle battery. I did it when I worked last year up in north carolina. I even used a saw outside while it was snowing


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I'd get a bucket heater before I'd use antifreeze. I think you are correct in being worried about it, Tile Wiz. I have no clue on how the stuff would react with thinset. 

Bucket heaters feel nice on your hands too arty:

https://www.tiletools.com/department/bucket-heaters-106.cfm


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

or I have used fish tank heaters as well. :whistling:whistling


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Heater.....way to go.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

well i think they are cheaper and you can set the temp better than a bucket heater.....but seeing i am now enjoying life i dont know...


soon to be up in NC building a pad up there:whistling


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Whatever heats the water....and I've _been_ enjoying life.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Whatever heats the water....and I've _been_ enjoying life.


Yeah he has...could barely get off the bar stool...JK

Looking forward to the next round! :thumbsup:


----------



## NK Flooring (Aug 21, 2008)

NEVER ANTIFREEZE. Everyone that is worried about bonding is correct. The second advantage antifreeze has is it leaves a coating on all surfaces to reduce surface tension. I use a bucket heater with a pump placed in the bucket. Place pump on a brick so you dont pull up all the residue from cutting. I also have a plug for the pan with a hole drilled in it with a piece of tubing that drains into bucket. I have used this for years as a result of having to cut tile outside in Dec, Jan, Feb. Also feels good on hands when cutting.


----------



## StoneTooling (Sep 12, 2011)

Bucket heaters tend to be pretty popular...fortunately, we're in California so it really doesn't make much of a difference


----------

